# .303 British



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

What is everyones favorite 303 loads. I'm using imr 4064 with 150 grain hornady bullets, with cci primers but its not performing the way i want it to. Also does anyone have a load usin IMR 4198


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

As Per Hodgdon's Website.

My 303 prefers BLC2

Cartridge Information 
Case: Remington Barrel Length: 24" 
Twist: 1:10" Trim Length: 2.212" 
Primer: FEDERAL 210

303 British
Cartridge Load Data Starting Loads Maximum Loads

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bullet Weight (Gr.) Powder Bullet Diam. C.O.L. Grs. Vel. (ft/s) Pressure Grs. Vel. (ft/s) Pressure 
150 GR. HDY SP Varget .312" 2.995" 39.0 2458 39,600 CUP 43.0 2656 42,700 CUP 
150 GR. HDY SP IMR 4064 .311" 2.995" 44.7 2699 46,400 PSI 
150 GR. HDY SP BL-C(2) .312" 2.995" 43.0 2502 34,000 CUP 48.0 2756 39,200 CUP 
150 GR. HDY SP IMR 4895 .311" 2.995" 44.2 2689 46,600 PSI 
150 GR. HDY SP H335 .312" 2.995" 37.0 2430 34,700 CUP 42.0 2706 43,100 CUP 
150 GR. HDY SP H4895 .312" 2.995" 36.0 2447 40,300 CUP 40.0 2627 43,600 CUP 
150 GR. HDY SP IMR 3031 .311" 2.995" 41.0 2632 46,100 PSI


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I made a load out of 26 grains of imr4198 with 150 grain hornady bullets. My gun seems to like it


----------

